# Control de Motor de Paso, Puerto USB



## Chande (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola....

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en Visual Basic 6.0 para controlar un Motor Paso a Paso Unipolar a través de la computadora. Utilizo un BUffer para amplificar la señal al motor.  Yo ya tengo un programa hecho para controlarlo a través del puerto paralelo, pero quisiera controlarlo a través de la salida del bus USB de la computadora... 

Creo que debo usar un cable USB -> Paralelo... No se que comando usar en Visual Basic 6, porque no sé si el puerto USB se le puede llamar Serial, Serie,... No sé como....

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho...
Basicamente solo quiero un programa que me mande 00001000, 00000100, 00000010 y 00000001. Tambien quiero saber como funciona ese cable USB-Paralelo...


Alexandre


----------



## Raflex (Jul 1, 2007)

Hola, el cable USB-Paralelo te va convertir la comunicacion USB a pararelo que utilizaban las computadoras, donde conectabas la impresora (LPT), tiene un bus de datos, uno de control y uno de estado. Cuando el cable esta conectado a la computadora es como si fisicamente tuviera ese puerto, asi que puedes trabajar sobre el sin tomar en cuenta que es USB


----------



## jalva (Jul 26, 2007)

Ten en cuenta que algunos adaptadores usb a paralelo tambien necesitan "saber" que la "impresora" está conectada.
una forma es usar el siguiente esquema
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/emuprn/index.htm

Suerte con el proyecto..!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 13, 2009)

Disculpen... estoy buscando por todos lados la posibilidad de controlar un paso a paso con un usb directamente, pero no encuentro nada.... digo, con la modernidad, con la estandarización del USB ¿todavía no existen formas de controlar motores paso a paso con USB?... digo... porque es un poco molesto...


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 15, 2009)

y hay varias  formas de hacerlo sin necesidad de cables especiales o algo por el estilo , para iniciarte con usb te recomiendo
varios foros 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usb-labview-entre-otros-18338/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/

y algunas paginas de información 
http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/USB_0_Desencadenado.php


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 16, 2009)

Yo tengo la misma idea programandolo en Visual Basic 6.0, pero me quiero hacer una controladora de por lo menos 3 motores paso a paso.


----------



## gabxeon (Abr 17, 2009)

pues yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo pero en python bajo linux  pero no me funciona si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## chandexxx (Abr 21, 2009)

YO soy "Chandé" el que hizo la pregunta original...
Gracias a todos por su ayuda
Voy a hacer la prueba


----------



## sanva (Oct 8, 2009)

chandexxx, soy nuevo y quiero poder controlar un motor paso a paso unipolar con un programa en visual basic.net. Podrías ayudarme u orientarme a hacerlo aunque sea por el paralelo??
 Luego seguiré hasta incursionar en el usb...

Gracias!!!


----------

